# Tom Yum Soup



## Andy M. (Jan 26, 2018)

TOM YUM SOUP

5-6 C     Chicken Stock
⅓ C	     Galangal, sliced
2-3 Cl    Garlic, crushed
2 Ea	     Lemon Grass, crushed
4-6 Ea    Kaffir Lime Leaves, chopped
4-5 Ea    Thai chilies, chopped
4 Tb	     Fish Sauce
2 Tb	     Nam Prik Pao
1 Tb	     Tamarind Concentrate
1 Can     Straw Mushrooms, drained
¾ Lb	     Shrimp, peeled & butterflied OR,
¾ Lb      Chicken, cubed


Combine the stock, galangal, garlic, lemon grass, lime leaves, chilies, fish sauce, nam prik pao and tamarind concentrate in a 3-4 quart sauce pan.  Bring to a boil and reduce to a simmer.  Simmer for 30 minutes.

Strain the broth and return it to the saucepan.  Discard the solids.  Add the straw mushrooms to the broth and return it to a simmer.

Just before service add the shrimp and simmer momentarily.  The shrimp will cook in a minute.

If you substitute cut-up white meat chicken for the shrimp, add it at the end and simmer for 3-4 minutes to cook it through.

With shrimp – Tom Yum Goong
With Chicken – Tom Yum Gai


----------



## roadfix (Jan 26, 2018)

I love this soup.   I always order this with shrimp every time we go to a Thai joint.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 26, 2018)

Yum is right, I too love this soup!  I've subbed gingerroot for galangal, and lime juice for the citrus. Need to hit up an Asian market (when I find one) for your authentic ingredients!


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 26, 2018)

Thanks Andy..copied and saved.
I saw a version made with coconut milk that sounded tasty also.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 26, 2018)

Kayelle, that’s a different soup. This is Tom Yum. The coconut milk version is Tom Kha. That’s also a very tasty soup. I’ll be making it later this season.


----------



## caseydog (Jan 27, 2018)

Can I substitute prawns for shrimp?

Sorry. I'll go stand in the corner, now. 

CD


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 27, 2018)

caseydog said:


> Can I substitute prawns for shrimp?
> 
> Sorry. I'll go stand in the corner, now.
> 
> CD



When you get out of the corner, feel free to sub shrimp for the chicken.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 27, 2018)

Or crab. One of the best me Yum soups that I ever had used lump crabmeat.

And thanks, Andy. I love me Yum, but I've most often made it from a jar paste. Someday I will make it from scratch using your recipe.

After beating down that wiseguy Carl Sagan, of course.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 27, 2018)

buckytom said:


> Or crab. One of the best me Yum soups that I ever had used lump crabmeat.
> 
> And thanks, Andy. I love me Yum, but I've most often made it from a jar paste. Someday I will make it from scratch using your recipe.
> 
> After beating down that wiseguy Carl Sagan, of course.



BT, I guess there are degrees of "scratch".  The central ingredient in Tom Yum is a chili paste called _nam prik pao_.  I buy it in a jar.  No intention of making it from scratch.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 27, 2018)

Yes, I had to look that up.

I wonder if ANYONE actually makes this from scratch, terrestrially speaking, at home, even the folks that make the chili paste or fish sauce?


----------



## jennyema (Jan 28, 2018)

My favorite soup in the world.  I make it all the time.

Your recipe looks great!


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 28, 2018)

jennyema said:


> My favorite soup in the world.  I make it all the time.
> 
> Your recipe looks great!



Thanks.  I claim it as an original because it's a composite of a half dozen internet recipes.


----------



## caseydog (Jan 28, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> Thanks.  I claim it as an original because it's a composite of a half dozen internet recipes.



I "create" a lot of "original" recipes that way. Maybe I should refer to it as "refining," rather than creating. 

CD


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 1, 2018)

Love it. But let me ask you, don't you Use Coconut Milk? Also I add baby corn.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 1, 2018)

CharlieD said:


> Love it. But let me ask you, don't you Use Coconut Milk? Also I add baby corn.



Charlie, coconut milk would make it a different soup.

There are two soups with the same basic seasonings, Tom Kha and Tom Yum.

Tom Kha includes the addition of coconut milk.  Tom Yum does not include coconut milk.  You can add baby corn of pea pods, etc. if you like.

If the protein is chicken the soup would be Tom Yum Gai or Tom Kha Gai.
If the protein is shrimp the suffix is Goong in place of Gai.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 1, 2018)

CharlieD said:


> Love it. But let me ask you, don't you Use Coconut Milk? Also I add baby corn.


Kayelle had the same question. 



Andy M. said:


> Kayelle, that’s a different soup. This is Tom Yum. The coconut milk version is Tom Kha. That’s also a very tasty soup. I’ll be making it later this season.


----------

